# New Pictures Dec 02, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm covering for my rehabber friend again while she is out of town thus the crow is with me for a few days. 

http://www.rims.net/2005Dec02

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The pigeons are beautiful - Smokey has a nice coloring to him (her?). I don't really like crows but I do feel sorry for this one with whatever it has on it's toe. I suppose it's some kind of infection?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> The pigeons are beautiful - Smokey has a nice coloring to him (her?). I don't really like crows but I do feel sorry for this one with whatever it has on it's toe. I suppose it's some kind of infection?


Smokey is a boy, and he has permanent neuro problems. The crow has avian pox which is a viral infection.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, as always I love the pictures. You probably have seen me post about how much I love crows so I particularly enjoyed his picture. The first one is really beautiful. At least the pox isn't on his face. Hope he can fully recover.

Maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How...what cure Birds Terry..!


The little Crow expecially some how...


Whatever did he do to his Toes there?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> The little Crow expecially some how...
> 
> Whatever did he do to his Toes there?


Hi Phil,

Those are avian pox lesions on the toes. As Maggie mentioned, there are no lesions on the beak area which is good. I'm hoping to be able to get those lesions on the feet dried up ASAP. Though some birds (like pigeons) seem to handle avian pox very well, it is very hard on corvids. It's also very contagious and easily spread through carelessness and poor hygiene, so I have to be very careful when caring for this crow as well as the little pigeon that has pox on his/her beak.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It looks like the crow has feathers overlapping onto his beak. Glad he is in good hands! Smokey, Kiwi, and the 'tiels have such beautiful coloring! Thanks for sharing your great photos!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> It looks like the crow has feathers overlapping onto his beak.



Hi Terri, 

This is normal for crows, they are modified feathers that are like bristles that protect and filter out things from entering the nostrils

Terry, thanks for all the great pics...they are all wonderful


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terri,
> This is normal for crows, they are modified feathers that are like bristles that protect and filter out things from entering the nostrils


What interesting adaptations!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry the crow is so cute*

does it like humans? I heard they are very funny and smart. You sure have your hands full. Take care

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

The crow is so cute. The pox lesion on the toe looks different from the pox I am used to seeing.

The doves are just beautiful and I see you have some pigeons with the head gear going on, too! It is so cute! 

I love your new avatar too, priceless!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> does it like humans? I heard they are very funny and smart. You sure have your hands full. Take care Andi


Hi Andi,

No, this crow is particularly disenchanted with humans and is quite a little biter. He or she definitely does not appreciate my care, but that's ok  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all for the nice comments .. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.

Terry


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow great pictures. They crow is adorable!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice pics! That Crow sure is a handsome one. The African Grey looks naughty just like mine!

Denise


----------

